# Can't boot, BSOD, storachi.sys problem HELP



## CG1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have an Asus EEE 1005hab w/ Windows 10 fully updated. Yesterday I put my netbook to sleep. A little while after resuming my netbook froze up, which is very unusual. Upon rebooting it gets stuck in a loop. I get a BSOD and this error message:

"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart.
DRIVER_IRQ NOT LESS OR EQUAL (storahci.sys)"

I ran chkdsk /f for over half a day and it did find a lot of bad sectors. About 16 hours later it said it had finished and no more action was required. I assumed it had finished and reboot. Well, nope, same BSOD problem.

I have been scouring the net forever on my cheap tab to find an answer to no avail. I have tried using the windows 10 install USB and tried resetting, restoring to a previous point (it says I have no restore point which is BS because I made sure to make several), repairing the boot and other options to repair my netbook. I can use the notepad.exe trick in command prompt and can see all my files.

I am in a bad place situationally and do not have another computer, external HD, or any other way to back up my files. Before I try to reinstall windows which will suck, I wanted to ask anyone if they have any idea how I can fix this. Can I install an ahci.sys file or do anything via the command prompt to fix this problem? Do I just need to reinstall windows? 

It makes things worse to be without my netbook so any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much in advance!


----------

